# Valerian Root and/or Inositol



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry I am so full of posts today, but I am really struggling. On the bright side, I took both some valerian root and some inositol powder tonight. I don't know which one of them did it, but I am slightly more relaxed than I was earlier today! Thank goodness!


----------

